# Damon Howatt Hunter 50



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

I have a Damon Howatt Recurve for sale it was used one time and stored properly since. These are $700 brand new selling for best offer or trade for something hunting fishing gun or camping related. Trade would be close to same value cash is negotiable.


----------

